# Dont know what to do now



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am looking at dump truck to expand my landscaping business / plowing a little really wanted to find a cummins dump auto 4x4 but they either run down to the ground or so dam much money 

on the other hand I keep running across gassers 5.9l dump 4x4 with auto trans very low miles and great deals ? 

are they worth the money ? will the 5.9l gasser pull a landscape trailer all day with a full load of mulch and or 3 tons gravel etc ? 

how about pushing snow will it still be ok pushing snow ? who uses them and how do you like them 

or should I just stay away from the gas and get a long bed diesel and buy a dump insert


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

its actually a 2wd not 4x4


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i was in the same boat a few years ago. i looked forever for a dodge diesel dump in good shape, i ended up buying a 1997 f-350 powerstroke. there are alot more ford dumps out there. imo id rather have a ford diesel dump than a gas dodge dump. my first choice would be a dodge diesel dump. the 5.9 gas will get the job done but they really dont make much power. id stick with a diesel if you can.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

There is a reason those Cummings are pricey. 

If you really plan to use the truck like you say then a diesel is a must. Not only would you be drinking gas like a college boy drinks beer the cost of maintaining that auto trans will be like doing shot's with every beer. $$$

At 1st it may run great and seem like it has the ability to do the deed. But in a few WEEKS you will notice the decline. In the end you will wish you had bought the diesel and saved in maintenance costs. Once the crankshaft chain is stretched or the trans slips or the thud of a u-joint is heard you will kick yourself. 

Spend a bit more and get a Cummings hooked to a Allison trans and you will save your money in the end and be ready to push it more next year. 

There is a reason those gassers are good deals. Most times because they are looking to get a diesel after they sell.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Cummings with an allison trans ? what year is that ? I am looking in the 94-02 range thats what I can afford


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

blk90s13;1109370 said:


> Cummings with an allison trans ? what year is that ? I am looking in the 94-02 range thats what I can afford


I am thinking the best trans possible. Not sure if you can match those 2 but I would try. Dodge tranny's suck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

REAPER;1109428 said:


> I am thinking the best trans possible. Not sure if you can match those 2 but I would try. Dodge tranny's suck.


He was referring to the "G". Cummins, no "g".


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

blk90s13;1109370 said:


> Cummings with an allison trans ? what year is that ? I am looking in the 94-02 range thats what I can afford


What are looking to spend?


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha cummings hehe lol ok with that out of my system, if I were you and wanted a sweet truck buy a ford diesel dump( lots of em and cheap) I would then visit Destroked.com and get the conversion kit to go to a cummins they have everything u need to make a ford into a cummins even the ford cummins power badges. And yes you can back a 12V cummins with a allison but never seen one 4wd I'm sure it can be done


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I run them all the time. I have both gas and diesel and both will work for what you need.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am trying to stay below the 10k mark for now I will look at a 99 f-350 stake body dump with 121k miles 4x4 manual shift they want $9995 for it I will go take a look at it tomorrow 

not sure if its worth that much.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Metro Lawn;1109768 said:


> I run them all the time. I have both gas and diesel and both will work for what you need.


that sounds good and the gasser stops more at the station for fuel thats all right ?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

blk90s13;1109779 said:


> I am trying to stay below the 10k mark for now I will look at a 99 f-350 stake body dump with 121k miles 4x4 manual shift they want $9995 for it I will go take a look at it tomorrow
> 
> not sure if its worth that much.


I have a 99 Dodge cummins 2x4 180k that I was just getting ready to put up for sale. It has a newly rebuilt 5 speed with an updated main shaft, new clutch, rebuilt rear end and a brand new vp44 from Scheid with a year warranty. It is a single cab with a utility box behind the cab and a 8' dump bed. 9500.00 The truck has no rust on the cab or tool box and just a few door dings. The dump bed has surface rust but works perfect.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

big schmitty;1109811 said:


> I have a 99 Dodge cummins 2x4 180k that I was just getting ready to put up for sale. It has a newly rebuilt 5 speed with an updated main shaft, new clutch, rebuilt rear end and a brand new vp44 from Scheid with a year warranty. It is a single cab with a utility box behind the cab and a 8' dump bed. 9500.00 The truck has no rust on the cab or tool box and just a few door dings. The dump bed has surface rust but works perfect.


pictures ?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

blk90s13;1109860 said:


> pictures ?


I will post them for you tomorrow evening, when I get home from work.


----------



## Willis Concrete (Jan 9, 2009)

blk90s13;1108975 said:


> I am looking at dump truck to expand my landscaping business / plowing a little really wanted to find a cummins dump auto 4x4 but they either run down to the ground or so dam much money
> 
> on the other hand I keep running across gassers 5.9l dump 4x4 with auto trans very low miles and great deals ?
> 
> ...


I have a 96 Ram 3500 4x4 with a little over 92,000mi. and it still runs like a champ trans just got rebilt before bought it. and i put 4 to 5 ton of stone in it and it goes down the road good. i just bought a plow for it so this year will be my first year plowing with it.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Willis Concrete;1109958 said:


> I have a 96 Ram 3500 4x4 with a little over 92,000mi. and it still runs like a champ trans just got rebilt before bought it. and i put 4 to 5 ton of stone in it and it goes down the road good. i just bought a plow for it so this year will be my first year plowing with it.


you talking about a gasser right ?


----------



## big schmitty (Dec 27, 2008)

blk90s13;1109860 said:


> pictures ?





















PM me if you have any interest. Thanks


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Watch out for the Ford manual trans have been known to be very soft. 

Have you thought about buying a dump from a wrecked truck and installing it on a 3500 4x4 truck with EZ miles??? Or looking for a newer dually with lots of miles. Have seen some great deals lately.... To find a clean dump truck that 4x4 this time of year is going to be pricy.... Its a sellers market for any 4x4 this time of year.

The gas trucks are great for pushing snow. But not great for running down the Hwy. Perhaps get the gasser now and look for the Cummins truck later in the season.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I looked at the Ford today drove well a little loose in the front end the dump goes up and down but I dont know if I like the PTO setup it seems like a pain to operate 

both doors have rust on the bottom but oil pan is in great shape ( maybe changed couple of years ago ) 

the truck is also the color I am looking for


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What year and drive line in the ford???


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

99 7.3l diesel with a 6 speed manual 4x4 one owner truck as well


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The auto tranny behind the 7.3 Ford is no better thanp the 47RE. Just an FYI.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

plowguy43;1112410 said:


> The auto tranny behind the 7.3 Ford is no better thanp the 47RE. Just an FYI.


yea this I know the one behind the 6.0 is a better trans but the 6.0 is junk imo


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ever thought of a dump insert??? They are EZ to move from truck to truck and will not loose much value. I find that most dump trucks are more less used up when the owners decide to get rid of them. This way you can get a nice and clean 3/4 or one ton truck and still have the ability to dump. 

I had one for years in a few different trucks. I still miss it !! Sold it with an old w350 because the buyer gave me way too much money for it to refuse the deal.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true and good suggestion!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I think thats what I will end up doing a regular cab long bed 3/4 ton truck with a dump insert


----------

